# Sending live insects by post



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

So I've just tried to post some beetle larvae, secure special next day delivery to another address within the UK.

However I was told it is illegal to send live insects to private addresses. I told them I had received plenty of bugs through the post, just never sent. But they wouldn't take it.

So how do I post bugs?!


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

dont say whats in the box ,parcel ,just put fragile ,dont have to say whats in there ,mat


----------



## The Rook (Mar 17, 2010)

It's not illegal. Just don't write on the box that there are animals inside.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

"Live insects" was written on the box, it has to have that or "harmless biological material"

Every time I've recieved live insects, it has stated on the box that it contains live insects.


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Its not illegal and they don't know what their talking about. I never mark my boxes in case i come up against idiots like this.

They are on the restricted list, conditions on how you send them. Just don't let them know whats inside but what the idiots dont know won't hurt them:lol2:

http://www.royalmail.com/portal/rm/content1?catId=400138&mediaId=36200679


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Just don't say what's inside. :lol2:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, it is against royal mails rules.

From royal mail website:


> Bees, Leeches, Pupae and Chrysalides, Caterpillars, Lugworms, Rag worms, Earthworms, Maggots, Silkworms, Fish fry and Fish eggs, Mealworms, Crickets, certain Parasites and destroyers of Noxious Pests, and some other insects *sent between recognised institutions* are allowed. You must use boxes that protect both the creatures and Royal Mail staff from harm. Use First Class as the minimum service and clearly label the package as "URGENT - LIVING CREATURES". Mark the sender's name and address on the outer wrapping.


Private addresses are not recognised institutions.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Just don't mark anything on the package. 

Why do you want them to know what is inside the box anyway? Nobody writes "expensive Entomology books" or "highly sought after gemstones" for similar reasons...


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

As Craig said, it _is_ against the rules. 

Hell, unless you're counting tarantulas under "destroyers of noxious pests" then they're really not allowed between institutions even.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Craig Mackay said:


> Yes, it is against royal mails rules.
> 
> From royal mail website:
> Private addresses are not recognised institutions.


Are you sure that's not "all of these named things can be sent to any address by Royal Mail, PLUS certain other insects if they're being sent between recognised institutions"?

If it isn't... how on earth do livefood companies offer delivery via Royal Mail to private addresses?


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Are you sure that's not "all of these named things can be sent to any address by Royal Mail, PLUS certain other insects if they're being sent between recognised institutions"?
> 
> If it isn't... how on earth do livefood companies offer delivery via Royal Mail to private addresses?


Yep, certain. They turn a blind eye to a lot of things but they don't have to post them.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

GRB said:


> Just don't mark anything on the package.
> 
> Why do you want them to know what is inside the box anyway? Nobody writes "expensive Entomology books" or "highly sought after gemstones" for similar reasons...



So what you're saying is, it's ok to break rules?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

My post office never ask what's in the box


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> So what you're saying is, it's ok to break rules?


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

I tell my local post office whats in the box when i send spiders, if I dont my little boy does without fail and they are fine with it and ask about how many people do it and what you can get in the post


----------



## The Rook (Mar 17, 2010)

When we get livefood deliveries at work, the box says live insects or something on it, but generally its best to just avoid that alltogether.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ive been posting snails for about 10years and all sort of other inverts inbetween. Ive never written anything on the box nor have I told PO whats in them. They always ask if your sending abroad but then I just lie :whistling2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I ask for nothing to be written on the box since I get things delivered to work!!


----------



## katharinetuttle (Apr 6, 2011)

What about if you use a different carrier???? ANd what about sending or receiving abroad????


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

I rarely write whats on the box unless somebody has requested I do, most received parcels have not had it although a friend used to use rather fetching green stickers with live insects on it and my then postie never cared.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

I have sent hundreds of cockroaches by post and just label the box fragile biological material.My PO knows and never tried to stop me.


----------



## kim1973 (Jan 19, 2010)

*postie*

lost 10 pounds worth of roaches once tryied to get my money back when i told them what was in there they went mad like monkeys in a cage so left not getting money back and do not ever tell them whats in the parcels gods know what would happen if they found out i put a 10 inch t in there and all the others i send out :whistling2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Live insects inside is just asking to be shaken or kicked IMO.

I don't put anything and they generally don't ask. Once before I knew about how hit and miss it is with post offices I said insects and the woman said you can only send what's on the approved list. Don't think crickets and locusts were on it but mealies were so I said meal worms. 

I'm sure someone sent an email to RM about this ages ago and the response was that the approved list of inverts was just a vague guideline because there's not enough time to research every species available and as long as it wasn't dangerous it was ok (though people do send those DWA scorpions I assume..:lol2.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

What I remember being told many years ago, was a vote of some kind was taken by the RM workers the outcome of which was postal workers did not like the idea of carrying anything that could give someone grief if the package was broken open, which is why spider's ect are not on the approved list.

To be honest it is totally understandable as penty of even non DWA species shipped via the mail everyday could ruin someone's days (or worse), but thankfully most people pack there stuff so it will get from a to b in one piece, that fact alone helps stop headlines like "Killer African orange devil spider terrorizes quiet village PO" :gasp:


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Oderus said:


> but thankfully most people pack there stuff so it will get from a to b in one piece, that fact alone helps stop headlines like "Killer African orange devil spider terrorizes quiet village PO" :gasp:


 I'd like to see the headlines if a box of mealies or a fully grown marginata var ovum got out..... :lol2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Funny you say that I did know of someone getting called to their local PO when a box of crickets was broken open, they also had to help round them up I believe.


----------



## katharinetuttle (Apr 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried other carriers?? and again what about sending abroad??


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

katharinetuttle said:


> Has anyone tried other carriers?? and again what about sending abroad??


 I know a lot of other carriers are a lot more firm about whats in the box, can't comment on sending abroad much as I always avoid it, although you would need to be aware of laws preventing sending live inverts and things into the country.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

katharinetuttle said:


> Has anyone tried other carriers?? and again what about sending abroad??


Basically if you send any living materials (animals or plants) from an EU state too somewere outside of the EU there are risks of confiscation and/or action against the recipient and/or the sender unless you follow the whatever law's guidelines the country in question has, some like the US have quite a lot of paperwork and fee's.

From but EU member state to another most people behave the same way as posting within there own country.. dispite the fact that sending living animals via airmail is also a breach of airports own IATA regs, they should travel as cargo with guidelines on packaging followed and the contents declared so they can be checked at customs if deemed necessary.

But like RM rules no one seems to worry: victory:


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeez only a pratt would declare what's in the box!

You go into a PO go to the counter say I would like this sent RMSD they say pop it on the scales job done its not hard. Maybe there should be a sticky for people something titled "Posting inverts for dummies"


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I always write "Big Fragile Tarantula" and "Don't shake me MASSIVE spider" and that on my boxes personally...

Joking aside though, I usually used to write fragile although after someone receiving a fairly damaged box (The tarantula was perfectly fine) last month I certainly wont be writing anything apart from the receivers address from now on. 

Be VIGILANT and NEVER tell them what's in the box, even when they randomly turn it upside down in front of you in the post office.


----------

